# Motor für Angelboot



## Otter (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab gestern ein Aluboot, Lindner 440 Fishing, erstanden. Leider ist es nur für 4 PS zugelassen. Meine Frage: Kann ich mich trauen, an den Kahn 10 PS zu hängen? Kontrolliert die Wasspo eigentlich, ob Motor und Boot zusammenpassen?
Das Lindner 440 ist ja ein Qualitätsboot. Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass der grössere Motor zum Problem wird. Schliesslich hab ich den Motor schon an etlichen GFK-Leihbooten gehabt- immer ohne Problem.   
Also, was sagt der Fachmann? Hat vielleicht einer sogar Erfahrungen mit der Kombination?
Danke
Otter


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Motor für Angelboot*

also die wapo kontrolliert soetwas eigentlich nicht,  aaaaber wenn etwas passiert und die DGzRS dich aus dem wasser fischen muss bekommst du mit sicherheit "einen reingewürgt" wegen grober fahrlässigkeit !!
ich denke du solltest es lassen auch wenn das boot es evtl. abkönnte ist es am sichersten sich an die angaben des herstellers zu halten.


----------



## Otter (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Motor für Angelboot*

Hi Nordlicht!
Du hast sicherlich recht. Trotzdem würde es mich mal grundsätzlich interessieren, ob andere schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Habe bei dem Boot wegen des guten Preises zugeschlagen und erst im Nachhinein gesehen, dass bei 4 PS Schluss ist. Das ist etwas wenig für die Oder. Auf der anderen Seite will ich natürlich nicht riskieren, dass mich der Spiegel samt Motor überholt. Safety first!
Gruss
Otter


----------



## bengt (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Motor für Angelboot*

leider kann ich nichts zur rechtlichen situation sagen...
aber falls keine handfesten bedenken diesbezüglich bestehen, könnte eine entsprechende verstärkung, versteifung des heckbereichs (Streben) dein problem lösen?!?!


----------



## Tiffy (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Motor für Angelboot*

Moin zusammen,

ich denke nicht das es an mangelnder Stabilität bei dem Boot liegt. Es ist wohl ehr die Rumpfform die beim 440 Fishing als Verdrängerrumpf gebaut wurde. Wenn der mit nem größeren Motor gleiten sollte wird es wohl deutlich auf die Kursstabilität gehen und somit auch zur Kentergefahr führen. Für größere Motoren gibt es das 400 Sportsman. Guckt Euch da mal die Rumpfform an. Da sieht man schön das es sich dabei um einen Gleiterrumpf handelt.

http://www.suzuki.de/marine/index.html


----------



## Otter (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Motor für Angelboot*

Hi Tiffy!
Hab gerade bei Lindner angerufen (hätt ich ja gleich machen können). Seit neuestem darf man vom Werk aus 5 PS ranhängen. Darüber wird das Boot kenteranfällig und schwer zu kontrollieren, was, wie du richtig spekuliert hast, mit der Bugform zusammenhängt. So, das wars. Danke für eure Hilfe.
Otter


----------



## Albatros (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Motor für Angelboot*

jepp, genau so ist es#6 Außerdem sollte man bei einer Übermotorisierung
grundsätzlich an die Versicherung denken, falls mal was passiert. Fährst
Du jemandem rein und einer fällt z.B. über Bord und säuft ab, dann ist genau
dieser 10PS Motor der KNACKPUNKT für die Versicherung und dann wirds
nicht nur teuer.....


----------



## Haiopai (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Motor für Angelboot*

Hallo,
rechtlich und Versicherungstechnisch habt ihr bestimmt alle recht. Aber da sind immer diese Herstellerangaben, Llyod- zertifizierungen, Motoren die gedrosselt sind und und und. Ich würde den 10er dran hängen und es mal vorsichtig ausprobieren. Glaubt mal nicht das es bei den sämtlichen, selbstgeschusterten alten Schaluppen irgend eine Bestimmung gibt. Da ist plötzlich irgend son altes Glastron 500 Jahre alt mit 250PS ist  das denn ok? Ich habe ein Dingi vom Ger.-Lloyd bis 15PS zugelassen, das Boot ist gerade mal 3,10m .... ab 6PS wird`s  gefährlich. Ich würde nach meiner Erfahrung dieses Boot niemals mit 15 PS fahren, obwohl drauf steht das ich " es darf ?!" Die kleinen Quicksilverkonsolen 435m (zugelssen bis 40PS) habe ich mit frisierten 70PS Yamahas aus dem Rennsport über die Ostsee gescheucht, ging auch, allerdings habe ich nach dem ersten Gasgeben sofort gemerkt das ich bei weitem nicht vollgas fahren kann. 
Ist das Boot kein Vollgleiter wird man eh sehr schnell an die Grenzen der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit kommen. Und was ist wenn man nun einen 10PS dranhängt und das Ganze mit einem Schubpropeller kombiniert? Dann bin ich langsam, evtl. so langsam das ich mit einem 5PS schneller wär. Oder ich nehme einen Suzuki DT6, den es auch mit 3,68Kw(5PS) gibt , der DT 8 (8PS) ist z.B. von Gewicht, Hubraum etc. völlig identisch bis auf die Hauptdüse und eine Blende die den Einlaßkanal reduziert. Ist die Drosselung nun weg( und ich habe einen Führerschein) würde mir das ein sicheres Gefühl geben noch 3PS in Reserve zu haben, um bei Strömung oder Wind wieder zurück zum Hafen zu kommen. Muß man den immer davon ausgehen vollgas zu fahren? Ist ein 5PS Motor der ständig unter Vollgas gequält wird den der Bessere Motor? Ich denke man sollte sich selbst gut einschätzen, mit der Motorisierung nicht übertreiben , aber doch ein bischen Leistung in der Hinterhand haben, wenn Boot und Skipper es zulassen. Ob mit 5, 50 oder 5000PS, auf dem Wasser sollte man sich, Boot und Motor  immer 110%ig unter Kontrolle haben, ansonsten ist der Wassersport nichts für einen, einmal übertreiben kann Leben  kosten.


----------

